# Meindl Boots



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you like your Meindl boots and head to Cabela's to buy some new ones only to find that they no longer sell them?

Well, here is the solution to that problem

https://meindlusa.com/


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Praise the almighty!! I love my meindl perfekt Hunters!!!


----------

